# Slamming Doors - how to get it to stop



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok, short of removing the door from the hinges, how do I get the kids to stop slamming their doors? Sometimes they do it in anger, sometimes they do it while playing around. The first time they do it, I gently remind them that we don't slam doors and why (fingers get hurt, pictures fall off the walls - this has happened many times). The second time they do it, I talk a little more sternly. But what do I do when it keeps happenening, like this morning?

We don't do timeouts so please don't suggest that.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

If my kids slam a door once in anger, I let it go. I've been known to do that on more than one occasion







:. In fact, we came in yesterday and my kids were REALLY mad at each other because neither would compromise with the other on how they wanted to play a game. So, they had a pretty loud fight, complete with "You always ruin everything!" and "I hate you!" Ds walked in the door and slammed it hard. Dd was about 5 feet behind him. She walked in the door and slammed it hard. I let it go.

If they do it more than once, then we stop and 'practice' closing the door gently.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MtBikeLover* 
Ok, short of removing the door from the hinges, how do I get the kids to stop slamming their doors?

Honestly, at one point when DS was slamming the door repeatedly I did exactly that.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

My MIL used to have foam u-shaped things that fit over the top of a door and prevented it from closing entirely (to prevent slamming? To make sure no grandkids got their fingers stuck?). I'm not exactly sure why she had them, but they stopped the doors from closing all the way. However, you'd have to constantly be removing them and putting them back on if your kids do like to have their doors closed sometimes, and are permitted to have them closed.

I'd probably buy a couple of those and put them high enough on the door that my kids would need to stand on one of their little chairs to get the foam piece off. By the time they dragged a chair in and removed the foam piece, I'd hope they would be rational enough not to slam the door. Probably not.


----------

